
The McDonald's Quotient - BIackSwan
http://www.themacro.com/articles/2015/12/the-mcdonalds-quotient/
======
DrScump
I agree totally - there are very valuable insights one can gain in any
"unskilled" labor context that will serve them well throughout the career:
time discipline, customer/public relations, personnel management (if you
become a manager) and its pitfalls, inventory, having one's limits tested,
having one's _patience_ tested, having one's _sanity_ tested...

When I was in high school, most of my peers had such jobs. Nowadays, most
college students (or even recent _graduates_ ) I know have little or no wage
work experience. It's not a good thing, IMHO, and not just because it worsens
student debt.

